# 233 Members Online Today!



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That's a new record for the site! Good stuff! Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now thats the way to start out the new year !! thanks Chris for such a good site.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Cool. Happy New Year. A big thanks to all the folks responsible for this great site.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

We all have it in our blood. We gotta check in and see what everybody is up to! Great people guys. Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

and only getting better, thanks to everyone!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

AWESOME ! Thanks Chris, for providing us with such a great place and being such a standup guy.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Great way to start out the new year. Glad to have so many good hunters on here to talk with.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Up to 246 ! And 3836 members. We are growing everyday !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go everyone.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Where else would anybody rather be (especially if one is nursing the "brown bottle flu" from New Year's Eve)??? There's alot of conversations, but it's still very quiet.... Although, even the soft clicking of the keyboard can seem thunderous for some over-indulgers....LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

lol brown bottle flu.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now I know why they put it in cans !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

yup this is a great place to be

it has become my home page

oh,ya i just looked. 242 members have been on today

its like a snowball rolling down a steep hil

it just keeps getting bigger and bigger and bigger

which just makes it a better site to be on

i would like to thank whom ever started this site and all the great folks that run it


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yep, thanks Chris for the site! It a great place to talk hunting or about animals in general, or just to vent to someone who pretty much thinks like I do. (scary thought). Also thanks to all of the call makers on here. All of y'all do great work and I'm gonna try and get at least one from all of you.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Yah at the rate we've been getting new members.....(seems like every other post I make is a "welcome to the site" post)......I was figuring that Chris was offering gift baskets for new members or something!LOL Congrats to Chris and all the Mods for making this such a great site to be a member of!!!


Oh, he'll give you a basket all right....LOL Glad to be a part of such a great site with tremendous people ! Thanks Chris !


----------

